

Seeing Around Corners - kirubakaran
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200204/rauch

======
iamwil
An oldie but a goodie. If you want to explore this kinda stuff, I recommend
downloading Netlogo.

<http://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/>

